# In need of a home for an IR horse



## Frankie (Nov 1, 2007)

More like a retirement home, this horse is IR, not a rescue. Has special diet and special farrier work done.

If you have an idea for a home, please get with me. Thanks


----------



## Hosscrazy (Nov 1, 2007)

Hi Carolyn:

Please contact me if you would like me to cross-post on the Yahoo Cushings/IR forum that I moderate.

Liz R.


----------



## SuziB (Nov 18, 2007)

I'm drawing a blank here. What IS "IR"?

SuziB


----------



## chandab (Nov 18, 2007)

SuziB said:


> I'm drawing a blank here. What IS "IR"?
> 
> SuziB


IR = Insulin Resistance (horse diabetes sort of)


----------



## SilverDollar (Nov 19, 2007)

Is this horse a mini or a big horse? Also, where is he located? Thanks.


----------

